# Help with a Hymn/Psalm



## Marrow Man (Sep 19, 2010)

Today during worship we sang # 4B from the new RPCNA _Book of Psalms for Worship_ ("Answer When I Call"). The tune sounded somewhat familiar (Spencer Lane's Pentience). I did a search at The Cyberhymnal and found a hymn/psalm called "On the Good and Faith," which was apparently taken from the 1912 _The Psalter_ (published by United Presbyterian Board of Publications).

That tune is hauntingly familiar to me, but I am pretty sure I have sung from the 1912 The Psalter, and I can't find it listed in any hymnal of which I'm aware. The words appear to be paraphrase of the same psalm from which we sang (Psalm 4):L



> On the good and faithful God has set His love;
> When they call He sends them blessings from above.
> Stand in awe, and sin not, bid your heart be still;
> Through the silent watches think upon His will.
> ...



I am wondering if this appears in another hymnal. If so, which one? Any help/insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 19, 2010)

Tim:

I did a search using Google Books > advanced search > exact phrase > In God's loving abiding, I have joy and peace

which in turn brought me to the 1912 UPCNA _Psalter_: 
The Psalter with responsive readings - Google Books

and specifically, #7, "Quieting Thoughts", to the tune of Spencer Lane.

That was the only result of the search, by the way. So presumably, it does not appear in any other hymnal (at least not those that Google has digitized thus far). 

As with similar searches on the web, always check back annually! 
And always print out a hard copy when you find it--it may not be there tomorrow.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 19, 2010)

So, since it appears in Google Books, does that mean it's in the public domain?

BTW, big help Wayne. I was also able to find in the same digitized psalter this version of Psalm 116 (set to Azmon). I had been looking for this for a few weeks.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 19, 2010)

Anything published prior to 1923 is in the public domain.

See here, Copyright Term and the Public Domain in the United States for the rest of the wildly-complicated-thanks-to-Congressional-meddling scheme of things.


----------



## beej6 (Sep 19, 2010)

Also check out this website. Great for us hymn geeks. This link will take you to a compiled list of your tune above:

Tunes > PENITENCE (Lane) | Hymnary.org


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 19, 2010)

Old Blue Trinity has Penitence (Lane) 6.5.6.5.D @ 475, "In the Hour of Trial, Jesus, Plead for Me"


----------



## Leslie Koster (Sep 27, 2010)

I am not sure if it is in the hymnal my Church uses but I enjoyed reading it here. I will be checking into it next Sunday. Thanks for sharing


----------

